# Damage To The Rolling Suite



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sigh.....

Well after 5 years of event free camping I guess it was going to happen sooner or later.

My wife and son went to the Rally at Danforth Bay this past weekend. Thier drive up was uneventful untill the last.

Shortly after arriving DW took out the Chocorua Circle sign for the area they were camping in leaving a 5 foot long scrape on the lower panel and camper body complete with hole in the lower panel.

To add insult to injury, while backing at some point the Blue Ox Hitch head was bent about 30 degrees towards the driver side of the truck.

Not sure of any reciever damage but I will not be surprised if there is.

I am working nights during a regularly scheduled outage at the Power Plant and was sleeping when she came home. I woke up, got the camper parked in the drive, saw the damage, gritted my teeth, muttered some really ugly stuff (the stuff only a crusty Chief Petty Officer can come up with) and got the camper unhitched, noticing the damage while I worked.

Morale of the story...No matter how long you have been doing this, no matter how many miles you have travelled...you let your guard down, you get too confident and you end up with a bunch of damage.

I hugged her told her I loved her and immediately left to my 12 hour night shift at the plant.

Looks like we'll be seeing what our insurance company will do for us.

Rassaflasin no good down rackinflappertrussin!!! AHHHH!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear the bad news!!

I just had an insurance claim and everything went very well.......damage reported and they sent me a check with in the week. I was surprised how well it went...Good Luck!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well....ahh...it's not the end of the world....and if it were up to SOME of us to be in the driver's seat, the damage would've been much worse..









Boy, she sure knows how to make an entrance!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes sir. Does not matter the amount of miles it happens real easy. Sorry about the mishap. Sounds like its not too bad though. I'll have to post up some pics this winter of the damages some of our drivers do to trailers. Hopefully one isnt mine.









Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ouch. Sorry for the mishap Eric. But may I commend you on your method of handling it.

Jim


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes Eric, [email protected]#T happens. and it can all be fixed. Tough pill to swallow though. good luck

swanny


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ouch!!! Sorry to hear that Eric!

Wow, bending a hitch... Wonder how you do that....

Oh well, bent metal can always be fixed. Some of us have experience with it too.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Ouch!!! Sorry to hear that Eric!
> 
> Wow, bending a hitch... Wonder how you do that....
> 
> Oh well, bent metal can always be fixed. Some of us have experience with it too.


Maybe to help....... maybe estimate the amount of miles traveled and divide into the damage costs........... I like to do this when something happens as a way of justifying how My hobbies still pay even when something goes wrong.......

Good Luck


----------



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chief,

I can relate! I hooked up to our 2006 Laredo to bring to the dealership, we were trading in on our New 2010 329 Syndey FBH. I had the Laredo all spit polished, looking like she was just off of the production line. I was pulling out of the driveway, thought I had enough room and had this sudden urge to stop and get out to "make sure" I was going to clear something. Well I didn't. I ended up with a 6'long scrape on the lower rear corner. Nothing like having to go to the dealership and explain how stupid I was. But like they say, it's just metal and it can be fixed or replaced! Oh, the part that really stinks is that the DW offered to help me get the Laredo out of the driveway, but I had to say, no I've done this a hundred times I don't need any help...aah the taste of humble pie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Now Eric, do you have PROOF that DW did it?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Eric:

The family is ok and the damage can be repaired.

You did the right thing by just saying, _<deleted>_ and just keep on going.

You may also find the need to say _<deleted>_ a few more times later on. Keep









Dave


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh man I sure am sorry to hear about the damage - makes your stomach turn for sure. Good luck getting it fixed back up - the good thing is that the damage didn't involve any human injuries!

-CC


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Glad to hear that the "Crusty Chief" didn't treat his wife like a seaman who screwed-up. Your wife is probably like mine and reminded me that I was not the Chief at home.









No one got hurt and that is all that matters!

Paul


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for the motivational support.

Looks like Campers Inn in Kingston, NH will be seeing us. A closer inspection shows that the skirt on the slide and the vertical aluminum molding peice will need to be replaced.

I rubbed the scuffs on the body and the paint transfer seems to come off with a bit of effort. I didn't see anything deep. So the skirt may have saved damage to the fiberglass.

I don't know how many times I have read about someone else's misfortune, or been witness to it. Reminds me of the spring 2008 rally at chocorua when one of our members opened up a big gouge in the drivers side body coming into Chocorua Camping Village. (The name escapes me)

Anyway, I was hoping for a weekend with the guys after this outage. Perhaps this will happen still, but not till the hitch is fixed at a minimum.

I will add photos tomorrow.

Sincerely,

(Weeping over my bruised toy)

Eric


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

clarkely said:


> Ouch!!! Sorry to hear that Eric!
> 
> Wow, bending a hitch... Wonder how you do that....
> 
> Oh well, bent metal can always be fixed. Some of us have experience with it too.


Maybe to help....... maybe estimate the amount of miles traveled and divide into the damage costs........... I like to do this when something happens as a way of justifying how My hobbies still pay even when something goes wrong.......

Good Luck
[/quote]

I gave up on this theory a few years ago when I calculated what our pool cost on a per swim basis!
example this year "the summer that never came" cost of pool, gas for heater, chemicals for pool and annual repairs, approximately 1000.00 dollars, number of swims 5, cost per swim 200 bucks each!








Now you see why I don't use this theory any longer, excuse me I think I need another drink!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fireman69 said:


> Chief,
> 
> I can relate! I hooked up to our 2006 Laredo to bring to the dealership, we were trading in on our New 2010 329 Syndey FBH. I had the Laredo all spit polished, looking like she was just off of the production line. I was pulling out of the driveway, thought I had enough room and had this sudden urge to stop and get out to "make sure" I was going to clear something. Well I didn't. I ended up with a 6'long scrape on the lower rear corner. Nothing like having to go to the dealership and explain how stupid I was. But like they say, it's just metal and it can be fixed or replaced! Oh, the part that really stinks is that the DW offered to help me get the Laredo out of the driveway, but I had to say, no I've done this a hundred times I don't need any help...aah the taste of humble pie


 I understand that! DW and I have been looking to upgrade (if that is possible from the 31RQS) and I have done well keeping the trailer in good condition. In retrospect, I think the funniest part of all of this was the phone conversation. Tina's soft shoe could only be eclipsed by Fred Astaire himself...

I still love her......

I guess.....

Okay the jury is still out......










Na....I love her....

I need a beer.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Ouch!!! Sorry to hear that Eric!
> 
> Wow, bending a hitch... Wonder how you do that....
> 
> Oh well, bent metal can always be fixed. Some of us have experience with it too.


 Nathan, I too am wondering on how that happens on a PULL-THROUGH SITE!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Ouch!!! Sorry to hear that Eric!
> 
> Wow, bending a hitch... Wonder how you do that....
> 
> Oh well, bent metal can always be fixed. Some of us have experience with it too.


 Nathan, I too am wondering on how that happens on a PULL-THROUGH SITE!!!!
[/quote]

Obviously it takes some talent!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Northern Wind said:


> Maybe to help....... maybe estimate the amount of miles traveled and divide into the damage costs........... I like to do this when something happens as a way of justifying how My hobbies still pay even when something goes wrong.......
> 
> Good Luck


I gave up on this theory a few years ago when I calculated what our pool cost on a per swim basis!
example this year "the summer that never came" cost of pool, gas for heater, chemicals for pool and annual repairs, approximately 1000.00 dollars, number of swims 5, cost per swim 200 bucks each!








Now you see why I don't use this theory any longer, excuse me I think I need another drink!
[/quote]
Need to break it down to make it work to justify it.........maybe minutes used or even seconds


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well the Rolling Suite made it to Campers Inn. She has had an estimate done and we're getting that off to the Insurance company. We waited until after Thanksgiving and the Outage here at the plant to do it. Tina likes using the Camper for extra storage space for food when family comes over for big gatherings like thanksgiving. The oven and microwave come in handy!

Anyway, the cost for repair doesn't seem to be as bad as I thought it might.

and then there is new Fith Wheel.... Have you guys seen the new 4 slide Outback monster!!?? NICE!!!

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> and then there is new Fith Wheel.... Have you guys seen the new 4 slide Outback monster!!?? NICE!!!


Hmm... Sounds like somebody is getting a bit of a fever.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> and then there is new Fith Wheel.... Have you guys seen the new 4 slide Outback monster!!?? NICE!!!


Hmm... Sounds like somebody is getting a bit of a fever.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

We have had that dream for a while! But the planets have not been aligned yet to favor the purchase of said Rolling Penthouse! But hope springs eternal!!

Outbackerman


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well the verdict is in 1835.00 to get things fixed. Thought it might be worse. Now the trick is to get it fixed, get it out of campers inn and over to stately Wolfwood Mansion..through ice....and snow....n stuff!

Not sure how of if that's going to happen at this point!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Now the trick is to get it fixed, get it out of campers inn and over to stately Wolfwood Mansion..through ice....and snow....n stuff!
> 
> Not sure how of if that's going to happen at this point!












'Nuff said.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Leave it at Campers Inn. Let the fever run its coarse. The trailer has suffered trauma and will never be the same.You need a new one.And for $29751. Holmans rv will sell you one Lakeshore has to check their dealer network before giving me a price (what the heck is that). It is beautiful I looked at the floorplan.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

johnp said:


> Leave it at Campers Inn. Let the fever run its coarse. The trailer has suffered trauma and will never be the same.You need a new one.And for $29751. Holmans rv will sell you one Lakeshore has to check their dealer network before giving me a price (what the heck is that). It is beautiful I looked at the floorplan.
> 
> John


Plus, with a 5'er there's no bar to bend....









(Well, there is the new failure mode of crushing the truck cab, dropping the 5'er on the bed rails, .... BUT no bending the draw bar!)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now the trick is to get it fixed, get it out of campers inn and over to stately Wolfwood Mansion..through ice....and snow....n stuff!
> 
> Not sure how of if that's going to happen at this point!












'Nuff said.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Now why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Our 5er has many battle scars. the first time I drove it, scraped the side against some tree limbs. Next time, turned the corner to sharply and has some guy up the block standing in front of his truck waving his arms and jumping up and down. Couldn't figure out why until I finally looked in the mirror and saw me scraping the plastic skirting on a trucks bumper. Next was a few trips later when the rear tire dropped off the pavement and allowed the steps to scrape, bending them. Did it again when I took the unit around the block to park it and dropped into the curb box for the sewer intake. last year turned into a parking place next to a flatbed simi and put a big scrape on the slide out.

So easy to get distracted and forget that you've got an extra 20 some feet of camper back there. I feel like putting a sign on the windshield reminding me about that fact. Oh yeah forgot about hitting the low hanging branch at camp and banging up the roofing.


----------

